# ball python



## Daisey_Boo222 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting a ball python at a local pet store. The price isn't bad and it looks really pretty. Can I ask for some advice about their temperment and how big do their cage need to be? also..how big do they end up getting (length)?  I'm not looking forward to getting too skittish of a snake so if this is the case in a ball python then tell me its not the right choice. I know my way around a corn but ball pythons have me clueless 

advice appreciated
much thanks 
Em


----------



## froggyman (Dec 3, 2006)

they are pretty friendly, dont know about the cage but they get to about 6' long with most staying around 5 1/2'


----------



## Takumaku (Dec 3, 2006)

Is the ball python CB or WC?  If WC, I would stay away.  BP, both CB and WC, have a bad habit of going on hunger strikes for a few days/weeks when you least expect it.  If you are not prepared for this, you might cause more undo stress to the animal.  Are you prepared for this?  If so, enjoy the BP.

fyi... The hobbyists at www.kingsnake.com can answer all your questions about BP.


----------



## tjhammerhead (Dec 3, 2006)

You have 3 different choices with a BP. Captive Bred, Captive Hatched, and Wild Caught. Definitely make sure you purchase a cb BP. Generally they are healthier and have a much better feeding response. 

My BP has gone off feed for 3 months before. This is not uncommon even for cb BP's. My question is what do you consider skittish? Corn's are some of the most spastic, skittish, snakes there are. They are constantly moving. Balls are called Balls because they knot up in a ball whenever you pick them up.

Here's a picture of one of my son's with our 3 year old BP.


----------



## Natemass (Dec 3, 2006)

i agree with the posts before but if i was you id go with a breeder. what pet store is it and how big is it. male or female? 

i think balls are awesome snakes and heres mine


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Dec 4, 2006)

I didn't exactly get all of the information on this particular bp, but I know that it is cb and the petstore is "Petland" and they usually have good quality animals. (I imagine that would be why their dogs go for at least 1000 bucks ) but I could be wrong 
thanks again for all of the information and I will definately go when I have free time to get for info.

much thanks !!
em


p.s. tjhammerhead-cute son!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 4, 2006)

My ball is a pussycat he's never once struck at me even right after feeding. Juvenile balls can be kept in a 20gal long, for an adult (male) 36"x18"17" for a female a standard 75gal should be the minimum. IMO

My 49" male


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Dec 4, 2006)

The spare tank I have is huge and bigger than the minimum so I definately have that down.


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Dec 4, 2006)

Gorgeous snake by the way


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 5, 2006)

Daisey_Boo222 said:


> I know that it is cb and the petstore is "Petland" and they usually have good quality animals. (I imagine that would be why their dogs go for at least 1000 bucks ) but I could be wrong


I've heard nothing but bad things about Petland. It's also not even remotely uncommon for stores to lie about things like wild-caught vs. captive-bred, or male vs. female (with tarantulas, where males have a very short lifespan but "oh, yeah, it's a female, don't worry!").

Also, the fact that their dogs sell for ridiculous amounts of money has nothing to do with high-quality animals, but the fact that people will pay ridiculous amounts of money for sick, poorly-bred puppy mill dogs and stores have no problem charging as much as they can get away with.


----------



## Taceas (Dec 5, 2006)

If its WC, stay far away. They're usually parasite ridden and aren't in the best of health. Ask them for the breeder information, if they can't give you that, then go elsewhere. WC babies usually sell for $50-70 locally, CB are more than that generally.

I still don't really recommend BP's for the average snake owner, as they don't respond well to handling as in they stress easily and can be very finicky to feed. They also are sporadic feeders even when they're at their best, so its continually throwing you for a loop. 

I've got an adult male right now I got for free. Someone turned him into the local pet shop and they didn't want him or his cagemate (blech, I hate cohabitation people). 

I've got mine in a 60 gallon breeder tank and what a waste of space for a BP. All he does is hide, come out at night to cruise half the tank and go back to hiding. 

I've been considering finding a new home for Ozzy, so drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Dec 7, 2006)

I think ball pythons are great, you just want to make sure you get one that's healthy and hopefully already eating f/t rats or mice. It can be tough to get them onto f/t, but worth all the hassle in the end. 

I got mine from an online breeder, honestly I was just looking for the lowest price, being only my second snake (got a cornsnake from a pet store, which had mites and scale rot that were a pain to get rid of). And I knew I wanted one from a breeder that I could communicate with, a pet store most likely doens't know much about the true history of their animals. I was told the sex with confidence, and was able to get help with feeding. If you do get one from a pet store, ask to have the breeder/previous owner's information. And also, pet stores often way overcharge, or at least every ball I've seen has been. 

As for someone saying a 60 gallon tank is wasted... I totally disagree. My tank is about that size, and my python is 2 1/2 feet, and I feel like she'd appreciate some more room. She cruises all over the place at night, and is often found curled up in different parts of the tank during the day, taking advantage of every inch. My boyfriend and I are in fact going to build her a much larger enclosure this summer that she can really grow into. Balls get up to 6', and we want to give her something she can stretch out it. It's not entirely necessary, and a ball won't need something very large right away, but it's good to keep in mind that a big snake will want lots of room to move around.

From what I've heard they can have varied temperments, mine is nothing but a total sweetheart. Never gotten even close to striking. She loves to wrap gently around my neck and just hang out. They can be finicky eaters, but mine has only displayed this behaviour when stressed (brought her to school once, and when I first got her). Otherwise, she's rarely refused a meal.

So if you do get this one from a pet store, look it over VERY carefully for mites. Hopefully it's in its own tank and not with other snakes (keeping them together is a bad idea). Listen to its breathing (any audible wheezing = bad). Ask about its history, and how it's being fed, perhaps even ask to watch (I've done this before). A healthy snake will be a happy snake.

Good luck!


----------



## AviculariaLover (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is my baby, Bijou!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 7, 2006)

> As for someone saying a 60 gallon tank is wasted... I totally disagree. My tank is about that size, and my python is 2 1/2 feet, and I feel like she'd appreciate some more room. She cruises all over the place at night, and is often found curled up in different parts of the tank during the day, taking advantage of every inch. My boyfriend and I are in fact going to build her a much larger enclosure this summer that she can really grow into. Balls get up to 6', and we want to give her something she can stretch out it. It's not entirely necessary, and a ball won't need something very large right away, but it's good to keep in mind that a big snake will want lots of room to move around.


I agree.....


----------

